# Finding out Motherboard Model for Overclocking.



## icanfly0307 (Dec 10, 2008)

Hi all,
I was wondering if it's possible to find the motherboard manufacturer of my Sony Vaio PCG FX370. I've opened up the computer but all that I can see there is the Sony Logo and "MBX-49". I'm assuming that's the motherboard model that Sony "assigned" to the one that they got from the original manufacturer. Also, is there anyway to find the BIOS string key? That would help figure out the motherboard model, too. I'm going to try looking at the BIOS chip itself. In the meantime, if anyone has any suggestions, I'd gladly try them out.

Thanks.


----------

